# Using a chain catcher with Shimano Di2????



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

Just wondering what folks think of using a chain catcher (eg, the K-Edge) with Shimano Di2 front derailleurs. I've dropped the chain a couple of times with 6770 front derailleur. The limit screws were adjusted by shop and look right to me. I'm used to using chain catchers with mechanical FDs, but I thought electronic shifting was supposed to eliminate the need for them.

Thanks for the advice!
-Pete


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you can NEVER eliminate dropped chains. have a 'shop' adjust your derailleur means absolutely nothing. there are hundreds if not thousands of complete idiots making a living as bike mechanics, i see (and correct) their work every day. 
Di2 derailleurs move in such a way that they all but do away w/ the problem, but it can still happen. and it will always happen at the worst possible time. absolutely, for sure...use a chain catcher. why wouldn't you?


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've got thousands of miles on Di2 with never a dropped chain...until last week...and just when I was trying to lose my buddy on a climb...you just never know.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been running DA DI2 for almost four years and have only dropped the chain once That was last week when I was farting around trying to crank through a very bumpy intersection while clipping in at the same time and somehow it came off. I hadn't been running a chain catcher for the last 3 years or so, growing so confident with DI2. I have one on there now. It's light and unobtrusive and cheap insurance against frame damage. (Using this one, the best assuming you have a round seat tube to mount it on N-Gear, Home of the Jump Stop)

You never know. My experience led me to believe that DI2 was 100% infallible. I now know that it's only 99.98% infallible.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wheelman55 said:


> I've got thousands of miles on Di2 with never a dropped chain...until last week...and just when I was trying to lose my buddy on a climb...you just never know.


In defense of the Di2, while also admitting my own stupidity...I was shifting both front and rear...plus trying to dump multiple cogs on the rear all at the same time...I was desperate to lose my riding pal and got greedy...caused me time...felt like Andy Schleck...had to jump off for a quick fix...I fixed mine faster than Andy did...still lost the hill climb though


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I run a K-Edge on my 2010 Di2 equipped Madone at the recommendation of the Shop. They added it to the bike when I was running the bike with the 7900 stuff and kept it on there when I switched it over to Di2. Also, I know TREK has added a carbon fiber chain catcher/frame protector to the road bikes as a "standard feature" with the slight redesign of the 2013 line-up (my 7.9 has one right from the factory).


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have DA Di2 on one bike and Ultegra Di2 on another. I've dropped the chain a few times on both of them. I don't have a chain catcher on either, but I don't see what it would hurt.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Building up an Argon with Di2 now and definitely including a chain catcher.


----------

